# End of 2021



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm surprised that I didn't blog more this year. Now, on to what's transpired and what's to come.

Covid impacted the number of performances, but next year looks like a return to normal. Nevertheless, one of my published unaccompanied flute pieces was given an online performance (this piece is suppose to be recorded and put up on Youtube by another player any day now). The work for Cello and Piano I posted earlier this year on TC's "Today's Composers" was played twice: once online and once at a college in Georgia (USA). And the only other was a trombone octet premiere. I have a fine video of that which I will share early in the late Winter/early Spring once a trio video I'll be posting in a day or so, pushes off the first page at Today's Composers.

In my previous blog, I set a goal of hoping for 2 works to be published. To my surprise it turned out to be 4 by four different companies and all contracts were signed between October-December)! One for String Orchestra (the work I posted that's now on page 2 of Today's Composers), another for string orchestra for middle school/high school players, a third one for the trombone octet I mentioned above and one full orchestra piece.

The professional recording of my String Orchestra piece that I posted came out, and a professional recording was issued by a pianist who held a contest where his next album would consist of the winners he picked.

So far, for this coming spring I'll be attending a second performance of my work for flute and piano in Syracuse, NY, then off to Mississippi to hear a premiere of a piece for tenor sax & piano, then to Oklahoma for a premiere of a trumpet and piano work (the player intends to also play it on a recital in Texas, but I won't attend regardless of the date that's TBA as of now) and finally a new short work for string orchestra to be premiered in Ohio.

I think one or two of the works above have a shot of being published. 

I did compose a decent number of pieces in 2021, but proofing/preparation for the publications listed above sucked up a lot of my time from Oct. until now. THE LIST: A suite for four Clarinets, the new short string orchestra piece mentioned above, the new trumpet & piano work mentioned above, the new tenor sax & piano mentioned above, the trombone octet mentioned above plus a single movement work for Flute, Viola & Harp and five short pieces for Brass Trio.

I will be starting the new year by creating a work for standard full orchestra that will be something akin to a Bruckner adagio (emotionally; not harmonically) with several brass chorale-like spots; each one out-doing the previous). Other than that I have no idea what I'll be writing.


----------

